# some pics of where i ride.



## scarecrow (Oct 28, 2013)

been having a hard time getting out on the quad lately plans with buddies keep falling thru. so I went out alone and I had a ball and it was kinda nice I spent the day alone. I moved at my own pace , did what I wanted to do and went where I wanted to go. I was in the Minersville area of Pennsylvania enjoy the pics. 

http://s36.photobucket.com/user/Mari...nersville%20PA


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Very cool.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep. Very cool :rockn:


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone5


----------



## The750i (Jun 22, 2011)

Love nepa


----------



## shawn30 (Sep 2, 2014)

I'd say Minersville is a good name for the place. Cool pictures, thanks


----------

